# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  طريقة عمل Root ل Samsung N7000 Galaxy Note

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*  
طريقة عمل Root ل 4.0.3-4.0.4 Samsung N7000 Galaxy Note          
الشرح بالفيديو : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي....*

----------


## khalifa

tankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees

----------


## عزامكو فون

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## lakers

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sose

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## elhoot1

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
جاري التحميل والتجربة
مع تمنياتي بالمزيد والمزيد
وتقبل مروري

----------


## abdel.mouradi

شكرا

----------


## ezzat2007

شكرا لك اخي....

----------


## راشدعلي

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## sadeq22

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bien

----------


## lily26

thank you very much

----------


## nourdinho2011

انا ف مشكله لازم يعنى ال 5 مشاركاااات

----------


## igi2000

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## moodylove2

aشكرا علي المجهود

----------


## zoga7

مشكور جزاك الله خير

----------


## zoga7

مشكور جزاك الله خير

----------


## zoga7

مشكوراخي  جزاك الله خير

----------


## zoga7

مشكور حبيبي جزاك الله

----------


## zoga7

جزاك الله خير

----------


## KAMAL0

*شكرا*

----------


## KAMAL0

*شكرا* جزاك الله خير

----------


## KAMAL0

جزاك الله خير

----------


## KAMAL0

جزاك الله

----------


## KAMAL0

مشكور

----------


## m7tar

يعطيك الف عاافيه

----------


## m7tar

شكرا

----------


## m7tar

اهنيك ع الموضوع

----------


## bacca22

tankssss

----------


## taranim250

شكرا

----------


## taranim250

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

